# النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*النوم يساعد في الوقاية من السرطان ومقاومته*​ 










النوم ..صحة
---------​ 

قال البرفيسور ديفيد شبيجل الاستاذ بجامعة ستانفورد إن النوم الجيد ليلا يمكن أن يقي من الاصابة بالسرطان. 
وأوضح البروفيسور شبيجل أن النوم يمكن أن يعدل توازن الهرمونات في الجسم، مشيرا الى أن التوازن الهرموني يلعب دورا مهما في امكانية الاصابة بالسرطان. 
فبعض الهرمونات مثل الكورتيزول والميلاتونين والاستروجين يشار اليها باعتبار أنها عامل محتمل لتطور الاوررام. 
ويدرس البروفيسور شبيجل عدد من الدراسات التي تتناول العلاقة بين النوم والسرطان. 
واحدى هذه الدراسات تتناول الكورتيزول، وهو الهرمون الرئيسي المتعلق بالضغط وينظم الجهاز المناعي بما في ذلك الخلايا التي تساعد الجسم في محاربة السرطان. 
ويصل معدل هذا الهرمون الى الذروة في الفجر ويتناقص خلال اليوم. 
ويدرس البروفيسور شبيجل حالات سيدات عانين مرحلة متقدمة من سرطان الثدي وقد حدث لهن تقلبات شديدة في هذا الهرمون حيث بات يصل الى ذروته بعد الظهر بدلا من الفجر، وقد تعرضن للوفاة المبكرة من المرض. 
وقال البروفيسور شبيجل إن تقلبات هذا الهرمون والتي قد تكون ناجمة عن تقلبات النوم تجعل الانسان أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالسرطان. 
نمو الورم :
ويدرس الربوفيسور شبيجل أيضا تأثير هرمون ميلاتونين الذي ينتج أثناء النوم ويلعب دورا في دورة الجسم اليومية. 
ويقول إن هذا الهرمون يعمل على منع تدمير الحامض النووي دي ان ايه وهو التدمير الذي يؤدي الى السرطان، وبطء انتاج الاستروجين مما يؤدي الى نمو الاورام في الثدي والرحم. 
ومن هذا المنطلق فان السيدة التي تعمل عادة ليلا وتنتج ميلاتونين أقل تكون أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالاورام. 
وأظهرت البحوث ارتفاع نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدي بين النساء اللائي يعملن ليلا عن نظيراتهن اللائي يعملن في ساعات العمل العادية. 
وتقول الدراسات التي أجريت على الفئران إن الفأر الذي يتعرض لاضطرابات النوم تنمو لديه الاورام بشكل أسرع من غيره. 
ويقول البروفيسور شبيجل إن الاطباء لا يجب أن يعملوا على مكافحة السرطان فقط، وانما مساعدة الناس الذين يعانون أوراما على التعايش معها. 
وأضاف قائلا إن الاصابة بالسرطان ربما تذهب النوم من الجفون ولكن يجب مساعدة هؤلاء المرضى على استعادة النوم لان ذلك قد يساعهدم على الشفاء من المرض. 
وقد تم نشر هذا البحث في صحيفة برين، بيهيفيور أند ايميونيتي.
-----------------
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اضطرابات النوم لها علاقة بالإصابة بمرض السكر​ 





اضطراب التنفس أثناء النوم يؤثر على بعض الوظائف الحيوية
------------------------------------​وجد العلماء علاقة بين اضطرابات التنفس أثناء النوم وبين الإشارات الأولية لمرض السكر. 
وقالوا إن الآثار الجانبية لهذا الاضطراب من الممكن أن تلحق ضررا ببعض الوظائف الحيوية. 
ويصاب نحو عشرة في المئة من الرجال في متوسط العمر باضطراب التنفس أثناء النوم. 
وتؤدي البدانة إلى ارتفاع الاحتمالات بالإصابة أكثر بكثير. 
ومن الممكن أن يكون لاضطراب التنفس أثناء النوم أثر مدمر ليس لأنه فقط يؤدي لتقليل تركيز الأكسجين في الدم، ولكنه أيضا يؤدي إلى إعاقة أنماط النوم كما يسبب الإعياء في النهار. 
وقد لاحظ باحثون من جامعة أنجرز في فرنسا من خلال متابعة مجموعة من الرجال المصابين باضطراب التنفس أثناء النوم، أنهم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالأعراض المبكرة لمرض السكر. 
وقد تم فحص 700 رجل اشتبه بإصابتهم باضطرابات التنفس أثناء النوم، وتم اختبار دمهم قبل وبعد جرعة من الجلوكوز لمعرفة مدى كفاءة تعامل أجسامهم مع السكر. 
وقد أذهلتهم النتائج، التي أظهرت أن نصف من يعانون من اضطراب التنفس ظهر لديهم إشارات أيضا على خلل في بعض وظائف حيوية لها علاقة بمرض السكر. 
وكان ثلث المصابين باضطراب التنفس تقريبا مصابين بالسكر، كما أن خمسي هذه الحالات كانت غير مشخصة من قبل. 
وقد أوصى الباحثون مرضى اضطراب التنفس الشديد أثناء النوم، بالحصول على أكسجين إضافي من خلال قناع. وأكدوا على أنه من المفضل أن يتم فحص السكر لدى كل من يعانون من اضطراب التنفس أثناء الليل.
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*المهارات العقلية تتدهور بعد النوم*​ 





Some feel better upon waking than others
___________​ 
ذكرت دراسة أن القدرة على التفكير عند إنسان لم ينم منذ 24 ساعة تكون أفضل منها عند الإنسان المخمور أو حتى عند إنسان استيقظ للتو بعد قسط جيد من النوم في الليل السابقة. 
وتشير الدراسة التي أجرتها جامعة كولورادو الأمريكية أن القدرة على الفهم والاستيعاب والذاكرة قصيرة الأجل تكون أسوأ بعد الاستيقاظ. 
ولنتائج هذه الدراسة أهمية بالنسبة لعدد من الموظفين مثل الأطباء والذين يعملون في ورديات ليلية ويطلب منهم القيام بأداء عمل فور استيقاظهم. 
وتنشر نتائج البحث في مجلة اتحاد الأطباء الأمريكيين. 
وخلال الدراسة أمضى المشاركون ست ليال تمت خلالها مراقبة نومهم، حيث كانوا ينامون 8 ساعات في الليلة، وكان الباحثون يفحصون أداءهم بعد النوم كل ليلة، ومن ضمن إجراءات الفحص أن يطلب منهم إضافة أعداد من رقمين لا على التعيين. 
وتوصل الباحثون إلى أن مهارة الأشخاص موضع التجربة لا سيما الذاكرة قصيرة الأمد والعد وبدء الوعي بالمحيط خلال الثلاث دقائق التي تتلو الاستيقاظ تكون في حدها الأدنى. 
ويضيف الباحثون أنه رغم أن آثار هذا الانحسار في القدرات العقلية بعد النوم يختفي عادة خلال ال10 دقائق التالية للاستيقاظ إلا أن آثاره عادة ما يمكن تقفيها حتى بعد مرور ساعتين. 
في خطر :
وتأتي الدراسة استكمالا لدراسات سابقة حول تأثير عدم النوم لمدة 24 ساعة أو أكثر ووجدت أن تأثير النوم على النائم بعد الاستيقاظ يماثل حالة المخمور. 
ويعلق البروفيسور كينيث رايس المشرف على البحث بأن أسباب ذلك ربما تكون راجعة إلى أن بعض أجزاء المخ تتأخر في الاستيقاظ بعد استيقاظ المرء من النوم مباشرة. 
ويعتقد باحثون آخرون أن قشرة الدماغ ما قبل الفص الجبهي والتي تعتبر مسؤولة عن حل المشاكل والعواطف والتفكير المعقد هي من بين المناطق المخية التي تتأخر في الاستيقاظ. 
وقال الدكتور رايت إن الأطباء أو الممرضين أو رجال المطافئ أو سائقي سيارات الإسعاف الذين يضطرون أحيانا للعمل أو التوجه إلى مكان حادث ما ربما يعرضون أنفسهم للمجازفة. 
وأشار الباحث أيضا إلى أن الدراسة تشير إلى التحديات التي يواجهها الإنسان العادي الذي يتعين عليه أحيانا اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة بعد الاستيقاظ المفاجئ. 
وأضاف أن هناك حاجة لدراسة مدة تأثير قطع النوم والنوم بقصد التعويض على الأشخاص المحرومين من النوم أو العاملين في نوبات ليلية. 
وقت الاستيقاظ مهم :
ويضيف الدكتور نيل ستانلي من جمعية النوم البريطانية معلقا:" هناك كثير من الناس مثل الأطباء المساعدين حيث يعتبر وقت استيقاظهم وكيفية شعورهم عند الاستيقاظ أهم من عدد الساعات التي يعملونها. 
ويضيف مسديا نصيحة فيقول:" لا يجب على أي شخص أن يؤدي أي عمل مهم خلال فترة تتراوح بين 15 -30 دقيقة من وقت الاستيقاظ."
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

العمر والنوم.. دراسة جديدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








العلماء يؤكدون حقيقة قلة النوم مع تقدم العمر




----------------​









قال علماء أمريكيون إنهم تمكنوا من اكتشاف صلة بين النوم والتقدم في العمر، وهي علاقة تتنوع وتختلف مع تقدم العمر والتأثير الحيوي للنوم عليه 

وكشفت الدراسة التي قام بها باحثون من جامعة شيكاغو وجود تغيرات قوية وواضحة في أساليب وميول النوم عند الناس مع تقدم أعمارهم، وهي تغيرات تسهم مباشرة في العمليات البيولوجية التي تحدث في الجسم مع تقدم العمر 
وقام الباحثون بتجميع معطيات ومعلومات من دراسات كانت أجريت بين الأعوام 1985 و 1999 وشارك فيها 149 رجلا صحيحا تتراوح أعمارهم بين 16 وحتى 83 عاما 
ووجد العلماء الأمريكيون أن حالات النوم تتدهور في مرحلتين من مراحل عمر الإنسان، الأولى بين 16 و 25 عاما والثانية بين 35 و 50 عاما 
ويقولون إنه على الرغم من بقاء وقت النوم عند البالغين من الشباب السائرين نحو منتصف العمر على حاله، لوحظت تغيرات في طريقة نومهم 
وتشير الدراسة إلى أن الشباب البالغين يكبرون في العمر أكثر عندما يقضون وقتا أقل من نومهم في المرحلة العميقة، أو المرحلة المسماة الموجة البطيئة 
ويتراجع النوم العميق من نحو 20 في المئة في ليالي النوم العادية عند من هم أقل من 25 عاما إلى قرابة خمسة في المئة عند من تزيد أعمارهم على 35 عاما 
ويقول العلماء أن هذا أمر مهم حيويا لوجود انعكاسات له على إفرازات هرمون النمو عند الرجال، حيث يتراجع إفراز هذا الهرمون مع ارتفاع معدل النمو العميق. ومع وصول الشخص إلى عمر الخامسة والثلاثين يتراجع إفراز الهرمون بنسبة 75 في المئة 
وكانت دراسات سابقة قد ذكرت أن وجود خلل في إفراز هرمون النمو يمكن أن يؤدي إلى مرض السمنة وضمور العضلات وتراجع القدرة على القيام بالتمارين الرياضية، وغيرها من الفعاليات والنشاطات 
ومع بلوغ عمر الخامسة والأربعين يفقد أكثر الرجال، حسب الدراسة، معظم قدرتهم على التمتع بفترات أطول من مرحل النوم العميق 
*تأثيرات هرمونية* :
وتقول الدكتورة ايفا فان كوتر، أستاذة الطب بجامعة شيكاغو واحد المساهمين في الدراسة، إن التغيرات التي تطرأ على أساليب ونزعات النوم ربما كانت عاملا مؤثرا على عملية إفراز الهرمونات عن الرجل 
واقترحت أن يتم إجراء اختبارات وتجارب طبية تطبيقية على رجال في منتصف العمر بهدف معالجة مشكلة تقلص إفراز الهرمونات في مراحل العمر المتقدم كالكهولة والشيخوخة، كما هو حال النساء عند توقف الطمث حيث يعطين علاجا بديلا لهرمون الاستروجين بعد ذلك فورا، وليس بعد عشرين عاما 
وتضيف الدكتورة ايفا ان من حق الرجال أن يحصلوا على العلاج الملائم لموازنة حالة تراجع إفراز الهرمون خلال مرحلة العمر المحصورة بين 25 و 45 عاما وليس بعد عشرين أو ثلاثين عاما من ظهور الحالة :
كما بينت الدراسة أن معدلات النوم عند الناس تتراجع بمعدل سبعة وعشرين دقيقة لكل عشرة أعوام، وكلما زاد العمر زادت فترات اليقظة وسط النوم العادي واتسعت مددها، كما تتقلص مرحلة الأحلام، او التي تعرف علميا باسم مرحلة آر إي أم
------------------
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*النوم مفيد وضروري لتحسين الذاكرة*​ 





النوم مفيد وضروري لتنمية المهارات والمواهب وقيادة المركبات
------------------------------​ 
يقول باحثون إن النوم المريح، المترافق مع مواصلة الممارسة واستمرارها، يمكن أن ينمي ويطور المهارات الفردية الخاصة والمواهب الشخصية، مثل الموسيقى والرياضة وما إليها، وخصوصا ما يتعلق بتنشيط الذاكرة. 

يشار إلى أن العلماء كانوا قد كشفوا في وقت سابق عن أن النوم الجيد وخصوصا في الليل يساعد على انعاش جوانب معينة من الذاكرة، وتحديدا تنشيط استذكار ما حدث في الماضي، واستذكار التصورات. 





النوم مفيد للموسيقيين ايضا
--------------​ 
ويؤكد البحث الجديد ما ذهبت إليه بحوث سابقة في القول إن النوم الجيد مفيد في تحسين مهارات قيادة المركبات. 

ولاحظ فريق البحث من جامعة لوبك الالمانية، الذي اجرى تجارب تشخيصية على 52 متطوعا، أن المشاركين أدّوا ما طلب منهم خلال التجارب بنفس المستوى بصرف النظر عن موعد النوم، ليلا كان أم نهارا. 
ويقول رئيس الفريق الدكتور ستيفان فيشر إن النوم مفيد بل وضروري لتحقيق مستوى أفضل من الأداء اثناء قيادة المركبات، ولعب الآلات الموسيقية والقيام بالالعاب الرياضية المتنوعة. 
ويقول رئيس جمعية النوم البريطانية نيل ستاندلي، في تصريحات لبي بي سي اونلاين، إن الدراسة الجديدة تؤكد من جديد على اهمية النوم في حياة الانسان. ويضيف ستاندلي أن من الخطأ أن يتصور البعض أن النوم مجرد مضيعة للوقت وبلا فائدة.
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

نم قليلا تعش طويلا ​ 










النوم لست أو سبع ساعات يوميا أفضل من ثماني ساعات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---------------------------​










النوم لمدة ثماني ساعات يوميا كان يعتبر لفترة طويلة المدة المثالية من النوم التي يحتاجها جسم الإنسان، إلا أن بحثا جديدا يقول إنها قد تقصر من عمر الإنسان. 
وخلصت دراسة أجريت على أكثر من مليون شخص إلى أن من ينامون ثمان ساعات أو أكثر يوميا يموتون في سن أصغر من نظرائهم الذين ينامون عدد ساعات أقل. 
كما أن من ينامون أربع ساعات أو أقل يوميا معرضون للموت المبكر أيضا. إلا أن من ينامون ست أو سبع ساعات يوميا يعيشون حياة أطول. 
وقام علماء بجامعة كاليفورنيا بهذه الدراسة التي أظهرت علاقة واضحة بين فترات النوم الطويلة وارتفاع معدلات الوفاة. 
إلا أن فريق البحث لم يتوصل للسبب وراء هذه العلاقة بعد. 
وقال الدكتور دانييل كريبكي أستاذ الطب النفسي وكاتب التقرير: "لا نعرف إذا ما كان النوم لفترات طويلة يؤدي إلى الوفاة." 
"نحتاج لإجراء دراسات إضافية لتحديد إذا ما كان ضبط الشخص للمنبه ليوقظه بعد ساعات قليلة سيساعد في تحسين صحته." 
"يمكننا أن نؤكد لمن ينام متوسط ست ساعات ونصف الساعة يوميا أن هذه المدة كافية. ومن وجهة نظر صحية لا يوجد سبب يدعو للنوم لساعات أطول." 
وتمت مناقشة نتائج البحث في الاجتماع السنوي للجمعية الأمريكية للتقدم العلمي في بوسطن بماساتشوستس. 
ومن بين الشخصيات المشهورة التي تمكنت من تقليص ساعات نومها لأربع ساعات يوميا هي مارجريت ثاتشر رئيسة وزراء بريطانيا السابقة. 











البروفيسور هورني: الأقل الأفضل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------​









وهناك نسبة صغيرة من الأشخاص الذين ينامون خمس ساعات يوميا تمتد حياتهم لفترات أطول ممن ينامون أكثر من ثماني ساعات. 
أما أفضل المعدلات فكانت بين من ينامون سبع ساعات يوميا وفقا لتقرير نشره أرشيف الطب النفسي العام. 
وقال البروفيسور جيم هورني من مركز أبحاث النوم في جامعة لوبورو إن من يدافعون عن أقساط النوم الطويلة مضللون. 
وأضاف: "يمكننا أن نؤكد أن النوم ست أو سبع ساعات يوميا هي فترة كافية." 
"ما يحدد عدد ساعات النوم التي يحتاجها الجسم هو إذا ما كنت متيقظا أو تشعر بالرغبة في النوم أثناء اليوم." 
"إذا كنت متيقظا فإن عدد الساعات التي تنامها كافية، لكن لا يجب أن يشعر من ينامون لتسع ساعات بأنهم سيموتون قريبا." 
وأظهرت الدراسة الأمريكية أن المجموعة التي تنام لمدة ثماني ساعات ارتفعت بها نسبة الوفاة خلال السنوات الست التي استغرقتها الدراسة بمعدل 12 في المئة عن المجموعة التي تنام سبع ساعات. 
وفي الفترة بين عامي 1982 و1988 التي أجريت فيها الدراسة توفيت 1ر5 في المئة من النساء المشاركات في الدراسة و4ر9 في المئة من الرجال. 
وتعد الدراسة التي أجريت على 1ر1 مليون شخص أول دراسة واسعة النطاق عن النوم تأخذ في الاعتبار متغيرات مثل السن والعادات الغذائية والتمارين الرياضية والمشكلات الصحية السابقة والعوامل الخطيرة مثل التدخين. 
أخطار الأقراص المنومه :
كما أوضحت الدراسة أن إصابة البعض بنوبات من الأرق ليس له علاقة بارتفاع نسب الوفاة. لكنها خلصت إلى أن من يتناولون أقراصا منومة أكثر عرضة للوفاة مبكرا.
منقول من بي بي سي العربيه ( مع تعديل تنظيمي بواسطتي ) .​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

شكرااااااااااااا ليك على الموسوعه

القيمه دى

وربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك وفى خدمتك​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا ليك على الموسوعه​
> 
> القيمه دى​
> 
> وربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك وفى خدمتك​


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك .


----------



## قلم حر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

يثبت للأهميه .
يهمنا عدد القراءات بشكل خاص .
نتمنى الاٍستفاده للجميع لما للموضوع أهميه جذريه في صحتنا و حياتنا اليوميه .


----------



## sparrow (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا
لتثبيت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



sparrow قال:


> شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا
> لتثبيت الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

مشكووووووووور

بجد موضوع مهم جداااااا

وخصوصا لمدمنييين الانترنت

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



twety قال:


> مشكووووووووور
> 
> بجد موضوع مهم جداااااا
> 
> ...


أهلا بمشرفتنا العزيزه:999: .
و فعلا : مدمني النت لازم ينتبهوا لأخطار اٍضطرابات النوم و قله فترته بصوره أكبر من غيرهم .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

:smil12:ميرسى يامشرفنا الكبييييير

موضوعك بجد حلوووو

والاحلى ان انا كمان انفذه
انا فى ايام ممكن انام 3 او 4 ساعات

ربنا يستر على عبييييييدة


----------



## totty (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

_موضوع رائع
بجد مفيد جدا
ميرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## christin (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



twety قال:


> :smil12:ميرسى يامشرفنا الكبييييير
> 
> موضوعك بجد حلوووو
> 
> ...


3 أو 4 ساعات بس :act31:!!
دي فعلا مشكله .
صحيح مش كل الأجسام بتتأثر ..... و كمان مش كلها بتتأثر زي بعض .....بس الأكيد في تأثير سلبي ......يمكن تظهر نتائجه بعد فتره أو من خلال عد التركيز أو أو .
ربنا يقويكي و يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع*
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

يفك من التثبيت .


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*

*النوم ضروري لسلامة قلبك*





للنوم دور حيوي لصحة الإنسان
----------------------​يقول الباحثون إن النوم أكثر من اللازم، أو أقل منه يضاعف من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض مميتة للقلب والأوعية الدموية. 
فقد فحصت فرق طبية من جامعتي ووريك وجامعة كوليدج لندن البريطانيتين أنماط النوم لدى عشرة آلاف و308 موظفين حكوميين وقارنوها بمعدلات الوفاة. 
ووجد الباحثون تضاعفا لخطر المرض بين الذين قلصوا ساعات نومهم من سبع ساعات إلى خمسة في الليلة، مقارنة بالذين التزموا بسبع ساعات كل ليلة. 
وكذلك كانت الخطورة لمن زادوا ساعات النوم إلى ثماني ساعات على الأقل. 
استند البحث على بيانات ما بين عامي 1985 و1988 وبيانات متابعة ما بين عامي 1992 و1993. 
كما أخذ الباحثون في الحسبان عوامل أخرى من قبيل العمر والجنس والحالة الاجتماعية والدرجة الوظيفية والتدخين وممارسة النشاط البدني من عدمه. 
--------------​






*النوم شأنه شأن الوزن أو مقاس الحذاء الخاص بك: كل منا لديه المقاس الذي يناسبه، وإذا نمنا أكثر مما نحتاج أو أقل منه فسوف يكون لذلك نتائج على الصحة*






د. نيل ستانلي
--------------​ 

يقول الباحث البروفيسور فرانسيسكو كابوتشيو "أصبحت قلة ساعات النوم واضطرابات النوم أكثر شيوعا.. وصاحب المزيد من أعراض الإرهاق المزمن والشعور بالنعاس خلال النهار أكثر مما كان الوضع قبل عقود مضت". 
وتابع بالقول "النوم يضاهي عملية يومية لاستعادة العافية العضوية والحرمان منه يترك تداعيات كبيرة". 
كما أشار البروفيسور كابوتشيو إلى وجود علاقة محتملة بين الافتقار إلى النوم وزيادة الوزن وارتفاع ضغط الدم والإصابة بداء السكري النوع 2. 
وأضاف بالقول: "تشير النتائج التي توصلنا إليها إلى أن انتظام ساعات النوم نحو سبع ساعات كل ليلة يحقق أفضل النتائج للصحة، أما الإقلال المستمر من ساعات النوم قد يترك الباب مفتوحا أمام اعتلال الصحة". 
ولكن د. نيل ستانلي، خبير النوم بمستشفى نورفوك ونوريتش الجامعي أضاف بالقول: "النوم شأنه شأن الوزن أو مقاس الحذاء الخاص بك: كل منا لديه المقاس الذي يناسبه، وإذا نمنا أكثر مما نحتاج أو أقل منه فسوف يكون لذلك نتائج على الصحة". 
SF-OL

موضوع من BBC


منشور 2007/09/24 12:11:55 GMT
​


----------



## twety (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: النوم و أهميته الصحيه الكبرى في نقاط متعدده .*



قلم حر قال:


> 3 أو 4 ساعات بس :act31:!!
> دي فعلا مشكله .
> صحيح مش كل الأجسام بتتأثر ..... و كمان مش كلها بتتأثر زي بعض .....بس الأكيد في تأثير سلبي ......يمكن تظهر نتائجه بعد فتره أو من خلال عد التركيز أو أو .
> ربنا يقويكي و يبارك حياتك .


 
يعنى اذا مكنش برضه من ساعه او اتنين
الامر ميسلمش اذا صفى اليوم على نص ساعه

كله على حسب التساااااااااهيل:999:


----------

